# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم VygisToolbox تحديثات :  LGM_1_23SD released - LG C195,C195N and C199 added.

## mohamed73

New version - LGM_1_23SD is uploaded at support sites in LG section.
 - added full support, including USB cable supporting, for LG C195,C195N and C199.

----------

